# Reznor pilot light won't stay lit



## BrandonPley (Nov 30, 2011)

so i have this heater (its a reznor, dont have a model # currently at work, will check tonight) in my garage. vented through the rough..

the issue i am having is that it has been going through thermocouplers every couple months..

not sure if something is setup wrong, or if i have a bigger issue...


for the first 3 years or so, i had no issues..


over the last 2 years, i have been replacing the TC on a regular basis throughout the winter season.

when i install a new TC, the pilot stays lit after about 10 seconds

when it goes, i can hold the gas burning on the tc for 20 mins, and it wont stay lit.

change the tc, stays lit after 10 seconds again..

last 4 - 6 weeks... same thing again, again, again

thoughts guys? what can i try here?

Thanks!


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

shape of the flame from the pilot burner is too sharp and cutting off the end of the tcple or overheating it. you may be able to clean the orifice in it but it is much better to replace the pilot burner. the flame shape is very important and if wrong can be sucked out by the burners or drafts so a new burner is better.


----------



## BrandonPley (Nov 30, 2011)

is there typically specific pilot burners one would need? or are they all pretty much interchangable?

can i just go to a store and ask for a new pilot burner? or is it specific to my model of furnace?

cheers


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

It is totally specific when it comes to reznor units. Not sure who a DIYer can buy them from.


----------



## BrandonPley (Nov 30, 2011)

yeah what a pain in the butt

went shopping today.. thermocoupler: 14.81
pilot burner: 120.86 - week delivery

:|


----------



## BrandonPley (Nov 30, 2011)

i noticed last time i had the unit out, it was quite corroded inside..

i will clean it out when i install new TC tonigh and take a few pics of the flame and post..

then maybe you can tell me if i should continue with the order of the new burner


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

sounds good. a vid on UTube helps as well. Flame should not sound noisy or look like a sharp jet (usually).


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

That's one fast chewing up of thermocouples. What does the cold junction (the part of the coupler immediately downstream from the pilot assembly) of the thermocoupler look like. Is it discolored, spotty or looking like its been heat damaged? It should look like the rest of the copper thermocoupler line. If it doesn't, then you are getting radiant heat where it was not designed to be.


----------



## BrandonPley (Nov 30, 2011)

ughhh horrible pic lol

i will bust out the HD cam and get a few pics lol


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

I can't tell for sure from the picture you sent but I will say that you should avoid bending the copper thermocouple right at the cold junction where it first leaves the aluminum body.


----------



## BrandonPley (Nov 30, 2011)

Updates I guess... Today, friggin pilot went out... Won't stay lit again...

I didn't bend the tc there, when I unrolled it, that was how it was... I tried straightening it where the copper comes out of the unit, still doesn't help... I am at a loss now... Is a new pilot burner the answer? Or do I replace everything from the gas valve to the thermocouple again??? Seriously frusterated


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

we have a reznor in our shop with a finicky pilot and with many yrs experience under my belt sometimes replacing the pilot burner solves those problems. otherwise it is draft related from opening doors etc.


----------



## BrandonPley (Nov 30, 2011)

But if the pilot goes out because of a draft, wouldn't it stay lit after? Or once the tc gets cold, is it dead?

I'm gonna do some more shopping for this pilot burner to find a better deal lol

Will update shortly I hope


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

looks like your latest tcple is dead if it won't stay lit or the gas valve failed. try not to bend them close to the end where it attaches to the valve and at the pilot burner. get a new pilot burner.


----------



## BrandonPley (Nov 30, 2011)

well here we go some more..

i found a great deal on a pilot assembly about $35 for the entire thing, thermocouple and pilot tube and all that..

but the issue i have, is it did not come with the fittings to connect the pilot tube (little pipe that goes from the gas valve to the pilot that flows the gas) to the gas valve..

im not sure if it needs to be specific or not to the gas valve? any suggestions?


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

2 brass compression fittings can't use exsisting tube and ferrels they are a one shot once they are tighened down on the pilot tube the ferrel locks down on the aluminum tube...HD/LOWES has them and any local hardware


----------



## BrandonPley (Nov 30, 2011)

i tried allllll the hardware stores in this town,.. to no avail..


looks like i am hunting in HVAC stores today :'(

wish me luck!


----------



## BrandonPley (Nov 30, 2011)

updates!

got in touch with the fellow that sold me the pilot assembly.. turns out he screwed up by not sending me the pilot nut.. he is sending today..

should be up and running tomorrow.. fingers crossed again!


----------



## BrandonPley (Nov 30, 2011)

here is the pilot.. what am i doing wrong, entire new burner assembly, pilot tube and tc.. lasted until now.. new tc wont stay lit


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

Never had a thermocoupler burn out rate as bad as yours that doesn't have an apparent cause. I assume you have garage equipement/ cracked exchanger or a venting system that sometimes causes the thermocoupler cold junction to overheat. 
You could try a nickel plated thermocouple and or a pilot shield but they should be installed by a pro because they limit the safety aspect of a thermocouplers ability to respond to heat saturation.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

you could try heavy duty thermocouple they are much thicker on the tips....got me out of many jams as your's....ben


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

they are called high temp boiler thermocouples and are used in boilers and commercial ovens where it gets extra hot. they are expensive to buy. as mentioned earlier your main flame is probably overheating the thermocouple. can't diagnose that over the net.


----------



## BrandonPley (Nov 30, 2011)

ok, gonna try this high temp thermocouple.. if that doesnt work, i suppose i will be calling in the pros.. yuri man, thank you so much for all your help through this you have been a great help


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

no problema. us Northern Canucks have to stick together.them southeners don't even know what a "block heater " is.:no::laughing:


----------



## BrandonPley (Nov 30, 2011)

true... lol so far, after struggling to get the pilot to stay lit with the hifh temp tc in, i got it to stay on. ran all night.. fingers crossed


----------



## fa_f3_20 (Dec 30, 2011)

yuri said:


> no problema. us Northern Canucks have to stick together.them southeners don't even know what a "block heater " is.:no::laughing:


Something toddlers use to keep their blocks warm? :jester:


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

Aaahhhh.. to live where toques and block heaters are mysteries sounds pretty good as I make my service rounds in the sleet..


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah, they say that simon fraser univ has a very high suicide rate because it looks like a bomb shelter ( Lucas did his THX sci fi movie movie there) and is so depressing from the 3 months of rain you get and no sunlight bums out the students who are already stressed. at least it is a dry cold here and Wpg has the most hours of sunlight in Canada and in the Winter. mozquitoes as big as crows and the odd roaming polar bear but home is where you hang your hat.:laughing::yes:


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

Not that I don't agree with your Vancouver weather assessment but my partners extended family have been retiring here from Wnp in drips and drabs over the last 20 years. The last one that arrived said the Wnp summer was when all the dog droppings distributed through the Wpg snow banks for the last 5 months manages to reach the sidewalk concrete and congeal in a general melt at the same time. He said that not having to walk through that is what makes Vancouver look sunny to him. I figure he'll be quaffing anti depessents here in no time.


----------

